# Loving home needed for two cats



## Amanda1987 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have two 3 year old cats that I desperately need to find a loving home for. I have had them from kittens but since having my 6 month old daughter can no longer give them the love and attention I used to. They just love a cuddle, they are very affectionate and people loving animals! They need to be homed together as they are inseparable. One is black and white, like a Felix cat, and the other is like the cat on the whiskers advert. They have both been neutered and are microchipped, up to date with all injections etc. Please get in contact if you think you can offer a loving home to my babies x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Amanda,
I think if you want to attract people to your thread you would be best to include details of location and some pictures of the cats.
However, I am sure you will know that it will not be easy to find a new home in this difficult times, especially for a pair of cats. I am sure you feel snowed under with a new baby in the house, but is it really necessary to re-home the cats? Years ago when my old cats were young I worked in a job with ridiculously long hours so often was barely home other than to sleep. The cats seemed happy enough to do their own thing and still snuggle up to me during nights and my rare days off. Most cats will happily waste away a whole day pottering around, having a snooze etc so although they may no longer have your undivided attention they should still be fine....and happier to stay in familiar surroundings rather than have to try to adapt to a whole new household.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I also think its a bit drastic to rehome a pair of adult cats as you dont have time for them anymore? They are not like dogs are they, dont need walking and grooming/bathing. They will happily survive as long as they are fed until your baby is up and running about and then they will probably keep well out of your way anyway! Whatever you do DONT advertise them free of charge on a website, wont be a happy ending.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

There are far too many cats needing homes at the moment. I would seriously reconsider your decision to rehome. At 3 years old these cats will be very independent and they have each other for company so all you need to do is provide them with food and shelter. There must be times when you can give them attention, they will not suffer just because you don't have as much time as you used to have. Plenty of cat owners have babies and their cats don't suffer because of it.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

wind1 said:


> There are far too many cats needing homes at the moment. I would seriously reconsider your decision to rehome. At 3 years old these cats will be very independent and they have each other for company so all you need to do is provide them with food and shelter. There must be times when you can give them attention, they will not suffer just because you don't have as much time as you used to have. Plenty of cat owners have babies and their cats don't suffer because of it.


Totally agree!
Many people have children and cats plus other pets and work.
Glad my mother kept our pets for us and made time for all of us.
I would have been heart broken if my mum had got rid of our cats.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Absolutely agree with the above comments. The cats are your family too.

Liz


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Just want to add to this - the likelyhood is that at six months, your baby takes up an awful lot of your time, plus you are tired (six months worth of tired is not to be sniffed at!) plus if its your first then there is all the extra 'what if' worries that plague us when we have our first child. 

This will not last - in 6 months to a years time you will be less tired, your baby will probably be able to play by herself for thirty minutes at a time and your perspective will be completely different. We had to rehome our two cats when our daughter was a baby as they were being agressive to her and urinating on anything with her scent on, even so it was still heartbreaking. We were lucky and they went to live with a friend who still sends us updates now. 

I'm not making light of how much work a baby is, but if you can hold your nerve for another few months, things will probably work themselves out.


----------

